#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Modem ADSL - Load balance em bridge, desconecta em no máximo a cada 30 minutos. Ajudem

## deopanka

Galera, gostaria de saber se alguém tem alguma solução para esta situação: Já troquei os 3 modem zte por trÊs modem TP-LINK, TD8816, adicionei quadro combo max no meu servidor, adicionei bateria estarionária 45a, adicionei nobreack de 1300v, troquei todos os cabos do telefone e adsl, mesmo assim o problema persiste. Alguma dica??(muito preocupado). Alguém do fórum já viveu essa situação? 20 clientes ligando ao mesmo tempo, você ver seus adsl reiniciando a cada 30 minutos e sem saber mais o que fazer? Uso fonte de 3A 24v na alimentação da RB450g que disca e faz o balance.

----------


## Fael

@*deopanka**
já pensou em add o Mikrotik 5.26 ? o.O
Brincadeiras a parte amigo, faça um downgrade para versão 6.19.
Tenta acesso remoto a seus modems pois isso ta com Cara de problema na oi...
Linhas perdendo o sincronismo, como saber ?
acessando o modem no momento da queda.
Tente de preferencia usar um modem Technicolor com 4 portas, ou use um Sw antes do modem, caso tenha conhecimento faça o redirecionamento da porta do modem e acesse ele pela própria rede do Mikrotik.
Off-Topic
V6.21.1 Meu deus "fix ugprading for v5" kkk

Retirado do site :
*
*What's new in 6.21.1 (2014-Nov-03 15:20):*) fixed ugprading from v5;
**To ficando louco ou os estagiários da mikrotik não tão nem acertando escrever o changelog ? upgrading....

Se eles fixaram isso é porque tem muito nego que tento por a versão 5 e deu errado...
*

----------


## alexrock

Começou agora é já vem de algum tempo isso? O cabeamento de telefone dos modens não passa junto com elétrica não? Acesse como o amigo @*Fael* falou o modem e verifique o nível de sinal e ruido. Isso pode ser problema no cabeamento da rua, se a Oi for igual a Vivo...

----------


## delegato

Qual a velocidade do ADSL? posso apostar que está em uma velocidade alta e a sua linha não tá suportando legal por um dos dois motivos abaixo:

1. A linha possui ruído
2. Você está distante do dslam.

Já que você colocou modem bom e o problema persistiu, Nesses casos é mandar a operadora abaixar um pouco a sua velocidade assim terá mais estabilidade na conexão.

----------


## deopanka

Tenho modem zte, intelbras e tplink, porém, não sei como adicionar a porta como mencionada. Porém, tem mais de 3 meses esse problema, achei que fosse as quedas de energia. Mas não era, pois coloquei bateria estacionária com nobreack de 1300v e fonte nobreack com 2 baterias para os equipamentos.

----------


## deopanka

minha velocidade é 10mb.

----------


## deopanka

tem entre 2 e 3 meses, junto com muitas quedas de energia, Porém troquei toda parte de cabeamento e adicionei bateria estacionaria, nobreack de 1300v mais uma quadro combo max com rack para os radios.

----------


## Fael

@*deopanka*
voce não tem um Switch amigo ?
Nos ajude né...
Ponha um switch entre seu modem e o Mikrotik, acesse o modem no momento da queda, tire foto de seu sinal, procure por ADSL INFO, se não conseguir tira foto poste aqui Snr/Attenuation/Modulation

Exemplo de um tplink td8816



ADSL Firmware Version
:
FwVer:3.18.1.0_TC3087 HwVer:T14.F7_9.0



Line State
:
Showtime



Modulation
:
ADSL2 PLUS



Annex Mode
:
ANNEX_A











Downstream
Upstream




SNR Margin
:
6.8
5.9
db



Line Attenuation
:
28.6
16.8
db



Data Rate
:
16959
1148
kbps



Max Rate
:
20540
1168
kbps



POWER
:
0.0
12.3
dbm



CRC
:
1333
1

----------


## deopanka

vou fazer isso e postarei o resultado. obrigado a todos por compartilhar.

----------


## welitom

cara ta com cara de operadora aki ja faz 2 meses q a oi ta com probrema na rede deles e nao tem previsao de arrumar,para telefone fixo,celular internet,aidna bem q nao uso ela kkk., eles esta perdendo muito cliente por aki

----------


## Reinan

> cara ta com cara de operadora aki ja faz 2 meses q a oi ta com probrema na rede deles e nao tem previsao de arrumar,para telefone fixo,celular internet,aidna bem q nao uso ela kkk., eles esta perdendo muito cliente por aki


Ah mais pra Oi tanto faz Um milhão de clientes a menos ou a mais xD

----------


## deopanka

segue foto como solicitado..

----------


## Fael

*Ave maria, você mora dentro da oi é ? kkkkkkkkk
Tudo normal no modem, o jeito é você observar durante a queda o Log do Modem e também se a luz adsl vai apagar....
Ps : Pede 20M pois essa linha tem suporte.
Dica, rotear um modem e fica usando diretamente nele, observa como falei se o adsl vai apagar e veja os logs dele no momento da queda, observe que você printou a interface Ethernet, o certo era a adsl.*

----------


## crnet

A uns 4 anos atras quando usava ADSL, o que também ocasionava isto era upload estourado por ma configuração do balance.
Se o UP fica-se no talo o modem desalinhava com a central.
Na época eu usava o BFW para balance, ai eu limitei o UP de cada modem em 475 Kbps, nunca mais tive este problema

----------


## deopanka

farei isso. Infelismente preciso usar adsl porquê 1mb dedicado tá 1.800 e 2mb 2.400. aguardando mais soluções.

----------


## delegato

Amigo sua linha está boa, pelos status do modem suporta 22MB e 2500k de Upload.

Você deve estar bem próximo a um dslam


Pode ser problema de ruído na linha, plug um telefone e escute se tiver algum som estranho, tenta rever as caixas, as emendas, dentro da parte interna.
Porque os técnicos são osso para arrumar, sempre vão querer $$$ por fora eu odeio isso.

----------


## deopanka

foi realizado a troca dos cabos, caixas, comprei um telefone fixo intelbras somente pra testar ruidos nas linhas, mas estão todas ok, sem ruido.

----------


## deopanka

Eis o problema e agora o desafio pra descobrir onde está o X da questão. A OI fez i reparo, e o problema insistia. Ontem a noite desliguei o servidor Thunder Cache full, e ao entrar no balance 12h depois, nada de desconectar as linhas. Religuei o Thunder e 10 min depois, pra minha surpresa as linhas desconectaram. Com certeza alguma configuração do meu thunder está errada ou interferindo na minha rede. Alguma sugestão? Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

----------


## Fael

*Amigo, eu tento te ajudar, mais tem que no minimo seguir o que foi pedido, isso é placebo, o thunder desconecta seus adsl ? se for assim repita o teste 10 vezes e as 10 vai acontecer isso, Não tem como saber muita coisa pelo MK afinal ele só disca.
Siga o procedimento que te passei acima que vai resolver ou no minimo saber o que acontece de "verdade".*

----------


## deopanka

Vou seguir o procedimento.. voltou a cair.. rsrsrs,,, não o thunder só acelera as quedas. Buscando soluções,,,, Vou rotear um modem e ver o info. obrigado

----------


## deopanka

infelismente, mesmo seguindo todas as orientações, não foi solucionado. Mesmo problema persiste. Aguardando..

----------

